# Detailing News- Elitecarcare - collinite



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Elite have been selling @collinite_wax since day one and nearly 15 yrs later it's still our best selling wax for good reason. No nonsense, durable and does what it says on the tin.
WHOLESALE ENQUIRIES ALSO WELCOME!


----------

